# Kanger sub box mini



## Petrus (29/7/15)

Seems like there is no stock left in the country. I am on the twisp aero, and ready for a new challenge. Any suggestions?


----------



## Andre (29/7/15)

Petrus said:


> Seems like there is no stock left in the country. I am on the twisp aero, and ready for a new challenge. Any suggestions?


Kanger Subox Mini Kit is great. See some stock here: http://savapegear.co.za/products/kangertech-subox-mini-starter-kit?variant=4042152003

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/15)

Petrus said:


> Seems like there is no stock left in the country. I am on the twisp aero, and ready for a new challenge. Any suggestions?



http://www.vapeking.co.za/kangertech-subox-mini-starter-kit-white.html
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/white-edition-kanger-subox-mini-full-kit
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/vv-vw-mods/products/kangertech-subox-mini-kit-preorder

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapingSquid (29/7/15)

Petrus said:


> Seems like there is no stock left in the country. I am on the twisp aero, and ready for a new challenge. Any suggestions?



White:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/white-edition-kanger-subox-mini-full-kit

Black:
http://savapegear.co.za/collections...ech-subox-mini-starter-kit?variant=4042152003

Edit: _*Boom! *_Community to the rescue

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Petrus (29/7/15)

Thanks. Savapegear got black.


----------



## Andre (29/7/15)

Petrus said:


> Thanks. Savapegear got black.


And they have a special on:

*We are Celebrating Nelson Mandela Day this Month ***
** All orders over R1000.00 will receive a 2008 90th Birthday Nelson Mandela Uncirculated R5 Coin in Non PVC Capsule **

** (This Special offer end 31 July 2015) **

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ET (29/7/15)

Well done sir, that's a great kit. Loving mine to bits


----------

